# broke 2 snowboards in 1 season...



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Last weekend was a bummer, I destroyed another board in a year =( 

I got the Capita Defenders of Awesome earlier in the season, broke it within 3 months for falling too nose heavy jumping off a 3 meter rock.

Then the GNU Park Pickle got owned last weekend when I tried a tamedog and didn't rotate enough, tail dug into the snow while I kept rolling forward.

... Last season I broke a Ride Machete from bonking against metal too hard... The year before I broke a K2 WWW from simply doing a tail press...

FML I don't deserve nice things and I am gonna stick to used boards forever now.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

That'll buff out


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shit happens when you get too gnarly for your own good.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

francium said:


> That'll buff out


:bestpost::bestpost:


10char


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you need to learn to stomp shit better. BOLTS HOMIE!

tamedogs are pretty lame and a board breaking trick.

how much do you weigh? just offhand i'd say try a NS... they are objectively more durable than Libs and alot of others... that said if you keep landing on your nose and tail you should expect to keep breaking shit.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I consider it a good season if I only break 2 boards hah. Although I also haven't actually payed for a board in about 4-5 years and even then I was able to get pro-form.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you need to learn to stomp shit better. BOLTS HOMIE!
> 
> tamedogs are pretty lame and a board breaking trick.
> 
> how much do you weigh? just offhand i'd say try a NS... they are objectively more durable than Libs and alot of others... that said if you keep landing on your nose and tail you should expect to keep breaking shit.


i don't have the right to consider tamedogs lame or cool until I master them =( It's just frustrating since I've been trying it for a long time and still can't get it down. Since spring slush is the best time to practice it I think I'm still gonna keep trying... hopefully my last board will not see anything horrible in the last 3 weeks.

I weigh 165 lbs, usually ride 154-156cm but the pick was 150cm, that could be reason why it broke. I heard NS boards are more durable but like you said, it's because I'm trying stupid shit and also not stomping them that's breaking my boards... If I keep doing them then I'll probably keep breaking stuff =/


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I consider it a good season if I only break 2 boards hah. Although I also haven't actually payed for a board in about 4-5 years and even then I was able to get pro-form.


=( I'm going to stick with buying demo boards and used boards off craigslist from now on.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I consider it a good season if I only break 2 boards hah. Although I also haven't actually payed for a board in about 4-5 years and even then I was able to get pro-form.


Smug :eusa_clap: haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Littlebigdreams said:


> =( I'm going to stick with buying demo boards and used boards off craigslist from now on.


Well,.. You could always save a "Good Board" to ride for when you're not doing anything _too_ reckless! :dunno: 



...or is that your every day style?!  :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

maybe it's time to give up snowboarding and take up ballet


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> I consider it a good season if I only break 2 boards hah. Although I also haven't actually payed for a board in about 4-5 years and even then I was able to get pro-form.



Wow!!! That's really awesome!!! You must be a pro or something.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Krug said:


> Wow!!! That's really awesome!!! You must be a pro or something.


You were close. 

Warranty - ECHELON


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Smug :eusa_clap: haha


didn't mean to sound smug, just forgot how shitty it is to break a board and realize you just broke a couple hundred dollars. even paying pro-form prices, 3-6 boards add up over a season hah.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well,.. You could always save a "Good Board" to ride for when you're not doing anything _too_ reckless! :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or is that your every day style?!  :thumbsup:


what is this not being reckless style you speak of?:laugh:


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

K2 came out with a near unbreakable bamboo board a few years back. I don't know how it rides but it may be a good board to try out for your particular needs. 
I looked it up and its called the Fastplant. In a video on youtube, the rep said its a "fun" board that they warranty for 5 years against breakage. Highly durable and have only had to service 3 boards in that entire 5 years they have been making it. 
Might be worth a shot

Here's a video where a guy tries to purposely break the board. Not scientific but entertaining lol:
Dave Schiff Attempts to Break a K2 Fastplant on Vimeo


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Lowlyffe said:


> K2 came out with a near unbreakable bamboo board a few years back. I don't know how it rides but it may be a good board to try out for your particular needs.
> I looked it up and its called the Fastplant. In a video on youtube, the rep said its a "fun" board that they warranty for 5 years against breakage. Highly durable and have only had to service 3 boards in that entire 5 years they have been making it.
> Might be worth a shot
> 
> ...


Actually my roommate has that board. He's pretty much a shopaholic, meaning he's bought a skatebanana, a DC ply, a bambooya, a burton custom x, and a jones aviator within 2 years. Don't even let me get started on the pairs of skis or boots he's got. 

I've tried the bambooya. It felt underwhelming. Weak and weird pop compared to traditional boards. Too flexible at certain points and doesn't rebound the same way when flexed either. Sure, it's indestructible, maybe. But I feel like I downgraded from a subara WRX to a Kia.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ride next years Fastplant. I felt the same way about the current versions as Bambooyah has what I call organic flex and most people are used to inorganic flex due to carbon. Next years is the game changer for sure.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Krug said:


> Wow!!! That's really awesome!!! You must be a pro or something.





BurtonAvenger said:


> You were close.
> 
> Warranty - ECHELON


Not everyone knows...


----------

